
Reverse Engineering for Beginners [pdf] - dennis714
https://yurichev.org/1564f46f1c207b2dbc84a2bd4a41ed4c/RE4B-EN.pdf
======
david_shaw
For anyone interested in a little more context: the book has a website
(including translated versions, etc.) located at
[https://beginners.re/](https://beginners.re/)

It looks like this PDF has been posted to HN a few times before, too:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=beginners.re](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=beginners.re)

I haven't read the book, but I did download the PDF and briefly check it out.
I'm not a reverse engineer by any means, but this seems like a (very)
comprehensive overview. It's over 1000 pages!

~~~
adamhearn
Is there a tool to check for submissions of the same link?

Not just the site, but I mean the same link.

~~~
icholy
[https://github.com/pinoceniccola/what-hn-says-
webext](https://github.com/pinoceniccola/what-hn-says-webext)

~~~
adamhearn
Thank you!

------
Kaze404
I had my first experience with reverse engineering recently. It's an online
MMORPG, and I wanted to figure out what makes my character do emotes (hug,
cry, sit, etc). Seems simple enough, but after 30 hours over the course of 3
days of looking at x64dbg I just lost it. There are so many things that can go
wrong, and every time it felt like I was close, after another hour or two I
was back to square one.

I gave up after the third day, but even though it was a frustrating experience
I also learned a lot about how assembly works. I don't know if that'll ever be
useful but it was fun to learn.

~~~
indigochill
Yeah, reverse engineering software that's not made to be reversed (or is
actively made difficult to reverse, as much commercial software is) isn't
usually a great place to start, IMO. There are practice binaries that you can
download that are designed to be reversed, though, which I would typically
recommend to someone looking to start reversing.

Or if you really want to hack an MMO, there's also "Pwnie Island" which is an
MMO made to be reversed/hacked:
[http://www.pwnadventure.com/](http://www.pwnadventure.com/)

